# best speakers under 2k



## ankur_s06 (Sep 20, 2011)

i am looking to buy 2.1 speakers for my pc in a budget of 2k
preferably altec lansing or creative..
pls advice
speaker sound quality main requirement.
with decent bass


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

Creative Inspire T3130 @2K


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 22, 2011)

altec lansing vs 2621 @ 1.8k...vfm and great sound!


----------



## wraj (Oct 5, 2011)

Fenda Speakers (F&D) are providing good value for money these days ... You can buy these sets from Flipkart at as low as 1650/- ... Both A510 or A520 will give you the bang for bucks (52RMS output). Honestly speaking, Ive both Creative Inspire 2.1 and F&D 2.1, and when it comes to sound quality, F&D has an edge.


----------

